# New to this, fighting milk



## user1491_1 (Feb 11, 2017)

Hello,

This is my first post in this forum. I was diagnosed with Post Infectious IBS and since then life kind of sucks...

I have adapted relatively well overall to the diet, but from time to time, something kills me (for instance, had 2 gluten free pizzas in the past 6 months, both sent me to the bathroom quite immediately).

I have always eaten a lot of rice and pasta, and I have switched to rice and gluten free pasta (corn or soy based) and I don't mind it. I miss the sauces a bit, I haven't dared tried tomato sauces, I have tried pesto and was not great. I eat this mainly with meat and tuna.

So far meats haven't hurt me at all (always trusted meat, my most basic ally...).

But now the milk.... I was tested for lactose intolerance and I am not. This was like 4 months ago. Nonetheless, I have drastically reduced my lactose intake and only get some from cheese (very little, as I like hard cheeses like parmesan or grana padano that barely have any lactose). I have been drinking lactose free milk, and tastes just the same, so I am happy with it.

Nonetheless... I need (deep inside me) to eat hot chocolate. I must be able to eat it. Of course, it has some milk.

So I have tried to train my body into processing milk and that is killing me. The thing is, I don't get diarrhea just after drinking the milk. I do sometimes, but like 50% of the time. the other 50% it stays in, and I feel some discomfort, some gas, but all ok. Until the gates of Mordor suddenly unleash and I literally poo water. I don't like discribing this, but maybe this information is relevant: my feces are formed by a hard tip, and then all liquid. I'd say the density varies from water to a honey-like liquid.

So I guess my questions are:

can I become lactose intolerant from not being exposed to lactose?

can I teach my body to "put it's shit together" (pun intended) and be able to process at least milk?

Thanks a lot!


----------



## mneptune (Apr 2, 2016)

I have no idea how old you are or any of your demographics really. However, here's are the answers to your two questions:
1) Genetically speaking you can be lactose intolerant from not being exposed to milk. What I mean is you probably have ancestors that did not drink milk often and as a result today you have little and depleting amounts of the enzyme lactase which metobolizes, i.e., breaks down lactose so your body can absorb it rather than get rid of it.
2a) You can't teach your body to become more tolerant, however, you can still consume dairy products if you take Lactaid pills before eating dairy. The pills have the enzyme that allows lactose to be broken down in your body.
2b) You can eat aged cheese and have little to zero issues because the lactose amount is low. A good rule of thumb is the softer it is and the closer it is to liquid the more lactose it has.

With that being said, I would just avoid dairy since it seems like your body is rejecting it. I hope this helps.


----------

